# Anubias, Excel, Algae



## stephena (Jun 29, 2011)

I have had my 75 gallon up since March. I have 2 Emperor 400s, do weekly WC around 15-20%, and have used Flourish comprehensive supplement for some 4 months now. I don't really know parameters as I do not have a quality test kit and keep an eye one everything. This tank is certainly on the low end of lighting, with a 64 watt t8 fixture and a 40 watt t12. I was leaving the lights on somewhere around 14-16 hours a day, trying to compensate I guess for lack of wattage. Over time algae has grown, but not too overwhelming. I have 3 otos, 2 SAE, and 2 mystery snails in there helping a bit. Recently I put the lights on a timer and cut them back to around 8-9 hours. I also bought Excel and have been using that. Not crazy double/triple dosing, but just like it says on the bottle. My anubias looks like this now. Its like there are yellowish spots on the leaves, and as it gets worse it more or less makes holes in the leaves. I already pruned some of the worst leaves. It appears to me that the algae had almost grown into/through the leaves, and as some of it is dying off it is leaving the leaves sort of eaten through. Am I close to being right or is this actually the plant reacting negatively to my attempts at algae control?


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

Good morning steph...

Your lighting is really good for growing most aquatic plants. 1 to 2 watts of light per gallon of tank size is really all you need if you don't keep demanding plants. 

You're leaving your lights on too long. 10 to 12 hours per day is plenty. I put the lights in my tanks on timers for 12 hours on and 12 off. More than that and your plants can grow too quickly or abnormally and die prematurely.

Too much light will cause algae to overgrow and once established is difficult to control. Seachem's Flourish Excel is good for controlling algae, but can also hurt other primitive plants, like ferns, mosses and certain kinds of Vallisneria.

When I had problems with algae, I'd plant a couple of more fast growing, stem plants every time I did a water change. I'd keep planting until I noticed the algae start to die back.

There are a number of natural ways to control algae, but I don't want this post to be too long. PM me if you want some specifics or keep checking back here. There are number of experienced people on this forum to help you.

B


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

You probably need potassium.


----------



## stephena (Jun 29, 2011)

I just started dosing Potassium when I started Excel, about 1 1/2 weeks ago. Thats when the Anubias leaves started getting funny. @ Bradbury, I have lots of stem plants in the back, and consistently chop the tops and replant them as they grow to the top. Lighting was dialed back to 8-9 hours a day about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

The algae might caused the damage to the Anubias.


----------



## stephena (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah it certainly appeared that the algae caused the damage. I'm trying to figure out what I should be doing about it, if anything. I don't know much more than doing what is written on the side of the bottle, that is for Excel, Potassium, and the general Flourish stuff.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

With your filter off use a syring with h2o2 and apply it to the anubus it will kill it over night 10 hours off light works for me you should try it--and add some fast growing plants


----------



## stephena (Jun 29, 2011)

A few questions... Where would I obtain h2o2? Also you are referring to it killing the algae and not the Anubias right? Do I need to leave the filter and lights off for 10 hours or just the light...


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

stephena said:


> A few questions... Where would I obtain h2o2? Also you are referring to it killing the algae and not the Anubias right? Do I need to leave the filter and lights off for 10 hours or just the light...


Hydgrogen Peroxide... use about 1.5ml per gallon, 1ml if you have sails that you want to keep alive. A lower dose over a couple days will be better... trust me!

It will kill the algae. Keep the filter off for 15 - 20 mins after dosing... lights off for rest of the night.


----------



## stephena (Jun 29, 2011)

How will Ghost Shrimp do with Hydrogen Peroxide? Also, am I better off removing the leaves that have that yellowing on them, or should I see if they recover?


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

Silly question, your Anubias' rhizomes aren't buried right ? Just the small roots ?

Oh and one of my Anubias got several leaves covered in Algae. I reduced the photoperiod and added Nerites. 

Here is one working away


----------



## stephena (Jun 29, 2011)

No the rhizomes aren't covered at all... 2 of them are on top of the gravel and one of the plants is attached to driftwood. I have had a bit of trouble finding nerites. I do have 2 mystery snails, but aside from piquing my wife's interest in the tank I'm not sure they have done much. Would adding more Otos be beneficial or do Amanos and Nerites hit the algae differently?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Adding Amanos and Nerites would be a more natural approach. The H2O2 will get you a clean start if everything else is in balance.


----------

